# Probleme mit Yamaha RX-V471



## Inreal (15. Januar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich bereits ein Thema offen wegen "Heimkino Kaufberatung". 
Habe mich jetzt für den Receiver von Yamaha entschieden und für 2x Canton GLE 420 Boxen.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings ein Problem. Wenn ich den Receiver etwas lauter Mache (ab ca -30db) spackt der Receiver nach ca 10-20sek ab und und schaltet sich selber aus.
Hat von euch vielleicht jemand Ahnung wodran das liegen könnte? Habe nichts großartig an den Einstellungen von Receiver Receiver. Könnte es an den boxen liegen? Kann man den Receiver zurücksetzen?

Würde mich sehr über ein paar Antworten freuen, schon mal vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

Mach mal die Boxen ab und teste, ob es auch so ist, wenn die nicht dran sind. Wenn es dann nicht passiert, dann hast Du vlt aus Versehen die Kabel der Boxen nicht korrekt dran (plus zu minus statt plus zu plus) oder zwei Kabel berühren sich evlt sogar, also natürlich an Stellen, die "blank" sind.

Ansonsten: passiert das denn bei allen Quellen, also zB PC, DVD-Player usw., oder nur bei einer bestimmten Quelle? Wenn es jetzt zB NUR bei MP3 über den USB-Port des Receivers passiert, dann kommt der mit irgendwas bei der MP3 nicht zurecht, vlt variable Bitarate oder so was? 


Wenn alles nix bringt, hast Du halt Pech und einen defekten Receiver erwischt, dann musst Du den halt reklamieren.


----------



## T'PAU (15. Januar 2012)

Laut PDF-Bedienungsanleitung des 471, Seite 12, sollen Lautsprecher mit *mindestens* 6 Ohm Nennimpedanz angeschlossen werden. Deine Canton haben eine Nennimpedanz von nur 4 Ohm!
Das könnte (!) bei hoher Lautstärke zu einer Überlastung führen und den Verstärker ausschalten.

Kurz: Die Canton GLE 420 passen nicht zum Yamaha RX-V471!


----------



## zøtac (15. Januar 2012)

Das sollte aber keine Probleme machen, ich betreib schon länger NuBox 381 mit 4 Ohm am 471 ohne Probleme


----------



## Inreal (15. Januar 2012)

Dankeschön, werde es morgen erst mal ohne Boxen probieren.
Bisher ist es nur bei Mp3's passiert, egal ob über USB oder Bluray-player.
Am Anfang liefen die Lieder ohne Probleme, inzwischen schaltet er sich nach ein paar Sekunden aus.
Als Beispiel, das Intro bei Breaking Benjamin - so Cold, erträgt er ca 3-5sec...


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

Wenn es sowohl beim USB-Port als auch direkt vom BluRay-Player passiert, kann es natürlich nix mit "falsch erkannter MP3" zu tun haben, denn vom BD-Player kommt ja nur Sound und keine MP3-Daten. Teste also mal mit "Boxen ab", prüfe auch die Kabel mal. Dann teste aber auch mal NUR ine MP3 per USB, also alle anderen Geräte, die hinten angeschlossen sind, abstecken. Auch evlt vorhandenes Antennenkabel.



und @T'Pau: laut Canton selbst "haben" die Boxen nicht genau 4 Ohm , sondern 4 bis 8 Ohm: GLE 420 - CANTON German loudspeaker tradition (de) die Impendanz ist ja auch kein ABSOLUT fester Wert, sondern gibt einen Bereich des Widerstandes an, den die Boxen haben - selbst wenn die Boxen als Maximalwert weniger Ohm "haben" als der Receiver "fordert", wird das funktionieren, außer man geht echt sehr an die Leistungsgrenzen, und dass die Cantons bei -36dB schon an ihre Grenzen kommen sollen, kann ich mir echt gar nicht vorstellen. Ich hab auch den RX-V471, und -35dB ist bei meinem Yamaha die Grundeinstellung, die er nach dem Einschalten hat, da das auf meinen Tannoy-Regalboxen dann "gute Zimmerlautstärke" ist. Meine Tannoy sind fast gleichgroß, 2cm höher und breiter, Leistung auch bis 70W und die "haben" 6 Ohm (soweit ich es noch recherchieren kann, die gibt es schon eine Weile nicht mehr zu kaufen)


----------



## Rizzard (16. Januar 2012)

Hm, das passierte mir mit meinem RX-V471 auch noch nicht. Vorallem sind -30db ja noch nicht ansatzweise laut.


----------



## Inreal (16. Januar 2012)

Danke euch.

Habe eben den Fehler gefunden. Die Kabel waren nicht ordentlich in Receiver Festgeschraub. 
Müssen wohl bei zu viel Bass irgendwie gewackelt und somit nen kurzen verursacht haben.

Viele lieben dank für eure Mühe.


----------



## T'PAU (17. Januar 2012)

Inreal schrieb:


> Als Beispiel, das Intro bei *Breaking Benjamin - so Cold*, erträgt er ca 3-5sec...


Da ist das _offizielle_ Musikvideo natürlich Pflicht. 
(Youtube-Links funzen nicht mehr wegen diesem Gema-R0tz! )

Sry für OT, aber Problem wurde ja anscheinend gelöst.


----------

